# In Search of reel repair by Oceanmaster(Keith)



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been given contact info for Keith before but have not reached him with number I was given. Anyone have a good contact number? I am needing some work done on a old school Penn 704 and 4400ss. Please HELP!!! Thanks


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Kinda confused with you post do you need his contact information again or are you having trouble getting ahold of him?


----------



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

Tried clearing that up thanks


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Try to pm him here

Jimmy


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

His number is 8507121650


----------



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a problem


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

850 712-1650 Keith Rawson

[email protected]

Sorry you are having trouble. Sometimes it's best to text b/c the phone rings and my hands are too greasy to answer right away

1311 Soundview Trail
Gulf Breeze, FL
32561


----------



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

Text sent. Thank you Keith


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

NaturalTherapy said:


> Text sent. Thank you Keith


 It looks like I didn't get it. Please try again.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Call keith after noon time


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just talked to him. Problem solved. Should be able to get through now.:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you,
I did reach him and my reels are repaired


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

Just had the pleasure of meeting Keith for the first time and certainly will not be the last. Even in recovery mode, he was hard at work in his shop, but took time out to look at my Shimano issue. Look forward to working with him again. A true obvious master of the reel repair trade! We're very lucky to have someone of his caliber in this area in my opinion.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks,

I just had a toe removed yesterday that was broken and would not heal. After 27 years in a wheelchair my circulation is not up to par..!!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I just had a toe removed yesterday that was broken and would not heal. After 27 years in a wheelchair my circulation is not up to par..!!


Dang!! Sorry to hear that. Hope it gets all better soon.


----------

